# Deadlift - does my lower back round too much?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I took this this morning to see how I looked when deadlifting, I was a bit shocked to see the curve in my lower back as i didn't think I did it.

However I have seen some other deadlifting videos and they do the same...






Thoughts?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

try leaning back more . more on the heals when getting ready for the lift


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

Try using your legs more so you are not leaning over as much. get your hips lower down and try to stick your bum out.

You seem to be stooping over the bar a bit.

Drop the weight and get your form and muscles bedded in before lifting heavy.

Keep youe face looking forward too.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It's fine.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Now all the reading I have done would suggest that my hip height is fine - my shoulder blades are over the bar.

Ive just watched it in slow mo though and I think I extending my legs too early - the bar path is not straight (it comes inwards)

Chest up a bit more might help?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

make sure tommy doesnt see this still :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There is an awful lot wrong with that!!

Firstly your set up is wrong

Back rounds

Hips rise faster than the bar

You turn your head when commencing the 2nd rep to look at the bloody camera

You pull in two movements

You hitch the third rep

Reasons

Your legs are weak and you don't know how to hold your back tight.

Solutions

In the start position focus on contracting the back and midsection so that it does not round - in addition push the chest out as far as possible.

Drive through the feet - do not pull at the bar, this will feel alien at first as mentioned your legs are weak.

As you drive upwards your knees will naturally move back out of the way, the moment the bar clears the knees forcefully drive the hips forward and upward to complete the lift by contracting the glutes hard.

You really need to work on your leg/hip power with squats, front squats, deadlifts (performed properly) and simple things such as Bulgarian split squats, hip thrusts off a bench.

It wouldn't hurt to do some core stability work either, gut extensions, planks and so on.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah... What Griff said!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... What Griff said!


 :spam:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> :spam:


shots fired!! :2guns:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Squeeze your chest up just before you lift I'd say.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> There is an awful lot wrong with that!!
> 
> Firstly your set up is wrong
> 
> ...


some of this is the advice I need..so thanks! :beer:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have an updated deadlift video!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

learn to embed LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@MattGriff

Thought i would summon our resident rain man of strength training to assess any improvements as it looks the same to me

Get in there raymond


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mission from my phone. And it looks totally different! My back is flat for a start! No hitching, hips don't rise, slack taken out of the bar, chest up...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Mission from my phone. And it looks totally different! My back is flat for a start! No hitching, hips don't rise, slack taken out of the bar, chest up...


LOL, i said to me, thats why i called for griff as he will be able to see the differences.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

not read the thread but the technique is horrific in both videos,

your hips are far too high up before the bar even leaves the floor.... you need to get much lower down into the lift before you start,


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

too much weight. if you KNOW you can't do it with correct form why use that much weight?

take the advice given on lower weight and practice until you are there. i found that contracting my back and abs before starting the lift helped a LOT, load feels lighter


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> not read the thread but the technique is horrific in both videos,
> 
> your hips are far too high up before the bar even leaves the floor.... you need to get much lower down into the lift before you start,


I'd disagree with high hips, mark rippetoe teaches high hips...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> @MattGriff
> 
> Thought i would summon our resident rain man of strength training to assess any improvements as it looks the same to me
> 
> Get in there raymond


I'm not the only one that waits eagerly for his input on a thread like this then :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Have an updated deadlift video!


It has improved which in itself is a good thing.

Still to improve on is the back/hip position and drive.

Looking closely you set up much better, hips are slightly too high - its a sort of Romanian deadlift at the moment. I know the Rippletoad likes to talk about high hips but he was also a **** deadlifter and hasn't trained anyone with a big pull - coincidence? I think not.

You still need to drive through the legs to break the bar from the floor, you can clearly see your lower back come out of position as it takes the initial load, which means:

1: Your back is not being held tight

2: Your legs are not taking enough of the load

Look at this picture still from the vid. Your legs are not far off straight and the bar hasn't even reached your knees yet. Your hips are being taken out of the equation of the lift and the moment arm becomes simply your back extending upwards.



Compare that picture to Andy Bolton and Benni and note the hip position. The angle between your legs and torso compared to the lifting plane is very acute which will throw all the pressure onto the erectors.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Brilliant, how can I tell what is the right hip angle for my body?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Brilliant, how can I tell what is the right hip angle for my body?


The movement will be smoother and not a two phased pull, at the moment you break it off the floor, then extend your back - these things should be happening in co-ordination for a maximal lift.

The way to solve the problem is to drive through the feet not pull with the back.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> learn to embed LOL


how do you embed vids? lol pm me if you cant be ****d writing it on here, i feel sucha noob for asking


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> The movement will be smoother and not a two phased pull, at the moment you break it off the floor, then extend your back - these things should be happening in co-ordination for a maximal lift.
> 
> The way to solve the problem is *to drive through the feet not pull with the back*.


pushing the world away from the bar, not pulling the bar away from the world.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> The movement will be smoother and not a two phased pull, at the moment you break it off the floor, then extend your back - these things should be happening in co-ordination for a maximal lift.
> 
> The way to solve the problem is to drive through the feet not pull with the back.


Cool thanks, it's moving in the right direction though. I think my lower back looks and feels a lot tighter and flatter


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's hard to see from the vid, but does the bar scrape up your shins when you pull it up? I was always told it should grind up your shins, even though it can be painful.

Pulling the bar up your shins also helps you drive through the heels.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

This video will help you with the lower back..


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not so good mate.

Kicking way too early with the legs, you have to kick with legs and pull with back at the same time.

Couldn't see your foot placement but bar should be pretty much scraping your shins on the way up.

Plenty of deadlifting vids on Youtube.


----------

